# back tension



## Simpleiowaguy (Jan 10, 2011)

i'm interested in trying backtension to. I just got a truball sabertooth but that is a thumb release!


----------



## mightybaron (Dec 18, 2002)

The solution 3 is a great one to start with it will work good. I have a friend that got one from me and he used it to start with.


----------



## Big Ragu (Feb 27, 2008)

There is no starter B/T in my opinion When you commit to a release I recommend going all out. Hinge releases with safety's are a joke and are designed to pray on the control freaks of the archery world that are trying a new way to punch....like there last stand so to speak. If you learn correctly with a coach all your needs will be met and you wont be falling in to a messed up trap that most guys fall in to while"trying to learn" the "CORRECT" way to shoot a hinge using B/T. Any hinge will do, my recommendation is to set the thing heavy at first and shoot it that way until it becomes fluid, then set it a little heavier yet.

Try not to rotate your wrist until it clicks an then pull the stops off the bow . Its more about hand placement on the release allowing the rotation to happen naturally, and having a solid form that complements this mentality. You want to hold the release just solid enough that you don't drop it. There is a lot more to it then you may think, and most of it is mental, thats where a good instructor is so valuable.


----------

